# First Century



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I finally got to do a 100 miler. I did it as part of a cycle challenge that came up a bit short so had to ride around the block a few times to get the distance up. Anyway, it feels pretty good to have that done now!! 160km with 2020m of climbing in 6h 40m. Most of the climbing was in the first half with some pretty steep sections. It got hilly for the last 40km again with a very steep short climb.

I ended up riding by myself for almost the whole way so am pretty happy with my time!:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Squire (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome! I'm a long way off from being ready to attempt that.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I try to do at least one century per year...well done!


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! It's a great feeling to reach a personal goal.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats! I still remember my first one. Did the last 10 miles mostly standing, as my backside hurt too much. Keep at it.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! Well done.


----------



## srkerd (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on the century. I just did my first century couple weeks ago. First day was 103 miles second day 75 miles with quite a bit of climbing, more then I expected but it was a very nicely organized ride. 

I agree on the backside pain, I had to finish the second day standing for the last 10-15 miles... 

www mapmyride com/routes/view/17977126
www mapmyride com/routes/view/43550608


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the, "I did it!" club!


----------



## Scriv (Sep 26, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

Well done! A noble accomplishment. Thanks for sharing and serving to motivate those of us in the "gonna do it" ranks. d:thumbsup:


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats, srkerd. You not only did the century, but followed up with a 75 mile ride the following day. Was that an MS Ride?

And, Scriv, you can do it too. Are you looking to do an organized century or will you just ride a century on your own?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats on your first century...I remember that feeling. Be warned, it's addicting. The challenges just get crazier and crazier...


----------



## panzer5a (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## srkerd (Jun 6, 2011)

antonlove said:


> Congrats, srkerd. You not only did the century, but followed up with a 75 mile ride the following day. Was that an MS Ride?
> 
> And, Scriv, you can do it too. Are you looking to do an organized century or will you just ride a century on your own?



Yes that was the MS ride... And I agree it is kinda addictive, I especially like, how much you learn/find out about yourself and your body during those two days which I wasn't aware of for the last couple of years...


----------



## LiveLoveRide (Sep 30, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job reaching your goal!

I just did my first one as well. I didn't train specifically for it, and I decided to do it about 10 days out. I've only been riding about 300 mi/mo since late Spring, but it wasn't as hard as I was expecting.

I rode by myself so I wouldn't have to pace with anyone faster or slower than me. I worked with a few groups of people along the way if our speeds matched, but most of the time I was on my own. Travel time for 105 miles and 4,000 ft of climbing was 7 hours, but total ride time with rest stops was 9.5 hours.

Part of my strategy was to stop at every rest stop, have a bit of food, get some more water and move on - but clearly those times were longer than I thought they were. The next time I attempt a century (I may just do this same ride next year and use it as a benchmark) I'll really limit my time at the rest stops just to keep my time down. What felt like a quick 5 or 10 minute stop was clearly longer.


----------



## antonlove (Sep 30, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> Good job reaching your goal!
> 
> I just did my first one as well. I didn't train specifically for it, and I decided to do it about 10 days out. I've only been riding about 300 mi/mo since late Spring, but it wasn't as hard as I was expecting.
> 
> ...


On my first organized century, I stopped at rest stops a bit longer than I anticipated as well. Now I set my stopwatch for the length of time I want to stay there. When the watch beeps, it's time to go.


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

Well Done!

The stopping does take a lot longer than expected. I tried not to stop for too long. Just hop off, fill with water and go.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, it certainly does. I like the stopwatch idea - next time I'll set more strict time limits and perhaps skip a stop or two, especially since they first one was only like 20 miles into the ride.


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## kawi46 (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats on the accomplishment!!!! Doing my first century tomorrow. It should be decent day, starting out around 38 deg. and low wind. Plus, it's in Indiana and will be fairly flat. Oh well, Congrats again...


----------



## Ray Brandes (Oct 24, 2011)

Way to go! You never forget your first!


----------

